# Folders in Scenes



## ajk68 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello everyone,

my first visit on this forum ^-^

OBS Studio developed to a multi-use app for twitch, youtube and much more. I have scenes for different platforms and that gave me the idea of folders in scenes, where you can category all your scenes.

An exemple :p

*Scenes*
...
├─ [∨] Twitch (Streaming)
│      ├─ Start
│      ├─Intro (Video)
│      └─ InGame Scene
... _(more scenes)_
├─ [∨] YouTube (Recording)
│      ├─ InGame Scene
│      └─ WebCam only
├─ [>] YouTube (Streaming)
...

[∨] [>] _(Droplist-arrows)_

Please leave some comments/replies. <3


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 16, 2018)

While I've seen some valid use cases for grouping and sorting scenes, I feel like your case is better solved by Scene collections, since you specifically have different outputs planned for each group of scenes.


----------



## Deleted member 246571 (May 14, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> While I've seen some valid use cases for grouping and sorting scenes, I feel like your case is better solved by Scene collections, since you specifically have different outputs planned for each group of scenes.


I actually have a good use case for this here in 2020. i have an INCREDIBLY intricate scene and source layout, and the way i keep it organized is by having a scene that can be used in other scenes. for example, i have 2 different game capture scenes, with the webcams in different places, but i have a cool rotating overlay on my webcam, so instead of having to adjust the camera and the overlay every time, i just use a scene.
Game cap 1
Game cap 2
-Webcam + Overlay-
here is a snip :P




the point being, it would be INCREDIBLY convenient if i could just have
Main Facecam
Left Cam
(etc)
> Scene folder
      -clock-
     -Desktop + Overlay-
    (etc)
so.. yea, any thoughts on implementing this in 2020? i look forward to a response, thanks!


----------



## wired (May 21, 2020)

I have a similar layout as @ImaSnakySnake so would love this feature too. A bunch of my scenes are only ever used in other scenes (nested scenes, subscenes, whatever you want to call them) so I don't want the broadcaster to be able to switch to them directly. Scene collections are great, but you can't nest between them. Ideally, I'd like the nested scenes to be on a different tab if possible, but folders would be almost as good.


----------



## Bergie008 (Sep 2, 2020)

+1, I'm happy to explain my scenario if it helps the cause but I'm similar to @ImaSnakySnake as well.


----------



## Lady_Sil (Dec 3, 2020)

Throw another *+1* on the pile; I would love this feature. Scene collections can _kinda_ do what I want, but sticking them under a menu-bar pulldown is too much hassle to bother with.


----------



## Ronald Cz (Dec 14, 2020)

Yes I have different stages to switch to and each stage has it's own overlays, lower thirds. We need folders.
Question: Can you change  Scene Collections when streaming live? If not we need folders.


----------



## jimisv (Jan 4, 2021)

Using "Scene Collections" is a good alternative but scene folders would also be super useful!! (Btw scene collections can be found at the top of obs. Press New to create a separate scene collection and is essentially works as a folder allowing you to switch between different setups for your obs.


----------



## Laczkó (Sep 16, 2021)

I have to schedule 10-15 scene every day, then for the next day in those scene I need to edit some playlist, text, etc. I don't want to work on it every single day, and usually I know a week in advance what things going to have to be edited, but if I wanted to edit a whole week at a time, that means I need to multiply the scenes by 7. That's an enearmous amount of scenes that practically unmanagable without scene folders. (Making separate scene collections for every day obviosly can't solve the problem, because it requires to change those every day.)

So I say +1 to scene folders.


----------



## Rediflow (Mar 1, 2022)

I would really like to have a scene Grouping too.
I use nested Scenes all over the place and piece together my Scenes from those nested ones.
I would like to clean my scene list from all those nested scenes, but make have them available for amendments.
The best solution I can imagine, would be scene groupings. One group for the Nested Scenes and another one for the Scenes in use.
So I can collapse the nested scenes and have way less scenes in the view...


----------

